# removing 'tap splices'



## judesign (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Guys I have a vehicle where the installer used tap splices to connect the head unit and I would like to put a new head unit in with proper soldered wiring. Can I simply remove the tap splice or will some wire repair be necessary? thanks!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

what is it you hope to get by re doing it? if its just the head unit and its working then what is the point? your not changing wires out. not going to make a audible difference one bit.

imo I dont see the purpose in the effort. 

but to the qestion. might have to put some heat shrink on it if the wire is exposed. depends on where he put the tap.


----------



## judesign (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok cool. Wasn't sure if they damaged the wire in any way. Guess I'll cover the exposed area with electrical tape and call it good. Just trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

You have to take them off and check the wire, sometimes they cut half the strands. I just tape them, then usually tape and ziptie them all together to clean it up. If they are on a plug you have to cut them to get shrink on them, I prefer not to cut if I ever plan to use the plugs, and often toss the factory stuff back in upon sale of car.

Solder is best but lately I have been poking the wire through the strands to tap, it has worked well in protected dash areas and you don't have to worry about the original failing. I used to chop them all and solder or crimp. This way I can chop them off and tape, toss the factory unit in with all uncut original wires.


----------



## BossHogg95slt (Feb 28, 2011)

Its often a misconception that scotchlocks and t taps are bad news, of course solder is a better direct connection to an extent from an installer point of view these things need to be serviceable as well. Sometimes its not always best to solder especially in cases of financed vehicles or ones a person wishes to resale with out the after market h/u. much like sqshoestring stated


----------

